# Quark files and shortcuts in InDesign



## wicky (Mar 3, 2004)

I've been using InDesign for ages now, but I've just started working with a Quark based design firm. They're not as reluctant as some Quark-heads are to switching to InDesign, but if I'm going to recommend a change I'd like to know about potential problems in advance....

Does anybody use InDesign with the Quark shortcut setup, and if so is it identical to Quark, or just similar? What are the differences, if there are any? Can either InDesign 2 or CS open Quark 4.x files? Can I run InDesign CS in classic?

Cheers


----------



## Yellowbeard (Mar 4, 2004)

You can set InDesign shortcuts to whatever you want they are fully customizable.  My advise would be to unlearn quark shortcuts all together and start using the defaults in InDesign.  The advantage of this is that Adobe uses similar shortcuts throughout CS so in Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign and so on you will be using the same keystrokes.

2.0 & CS can open Quark 4 files - funny thing is I sometimes have more issues converting Quark 4/5 files to Quark 6 then converting Quark to InDesign. (honestlly I think this problem is created more by trying to use collected fonts from OS9 in OSX)

All of Adobe CS is Mac OSX only.  I mean come on the only reason you would be using OS9 still is if your employer forces you to!!

My only problem with InDesign is the reluctant Quark-heads - the kind of people who blame InDesign for their mistakes.  

Question to service provider - "Why did my font change I sent you the fonts didn't you load them??"
Answer - "Ohh that's because the file was in InDesign"

This along with a lot of other BS such as "Ohh we have to charge you more $$ because you used InDesign instead of Quark"  I could go on and on forever about this, but just let me sum it all up by saying I love InDesign it has made my job so much easier, and my shope fully supports it, I can output any InDesign file you send me Mac or PC without any issues.  In the rare case where there is an issue - InDesign can Export as a PDF, Illustrator, or TIFF file.


----------



## wicky (Mar 4, 2004)

Aaah mate, you really don't have to tell me 'bout InDesign's strengths (over the very, very tired Quark)... you're preaching to the well and truely converted.

I totally agree; InDesign is a far superior bit of kit, but as you say, ..."your employer forces you to". The company that I've just started working for are proper old school Quark heads (v4 on OS9.... ouch!!), and it's doing my head in (a little bit). I'm having to use Quark again, and it's sssooOOOOOooOo rubbish. 

Obviously, I'm trying to encourage (force) a change of direction in them, namely OSx and Adobe CS, but v.tight deadlines mean that the other bod's in the studio won't have spare time to adjust (and they're not particularly fast with any of the other Adobe products). I just needed to know if from a Quark user's point of view the app feels and works the same (ie. all the keystrokes work correctly). I know ID is fully customisable from Adobe's point of view, but I needed to hear it from the horses mouth.... an x-Quark user, not the Adobe marketing department.

Without the luxury of spare time the switch might cause a certian amount of stress in the office, so I need to satisfy myself in advance that old files can be opened, and old dogs won't find it too hard to learn new tricks.

It's good news that InDesign can open old Quark files. That should help my mission to convert the others.

Thanks very much Mr. Beard


----------

